# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  I have a theory about Jason's surprise baby...

## LostVoodoo

is he in fact not the father, is it actually....Charlie?!

i seem to remember when he was with Shelly he went out on the pull and got it on with this random girl in a back alley, and he toald her his name was Jasoon Grimshaw! so the girl tracks down the real Jason but only sees Eileen at the front door, and there we are. i would assume that when the social track her down they'll all meet up and she'll be like 'hang on...'. am i right here? i would then assume this would be the final thing to push Tracy over the edge?

----------

Chloe-Elise (29-12-2006), Kim (29-12-2006), Meh (29-12-2006)

----------


## CrazyLea

I didn't even think of that. That is a very good theory. And quite possibly true. The woman didn't see Jason. Maybe when they track her down. She'll see Jason and she'll be like.. that's not him  :Searchme:  Then either that is the final straw for Tracey. Or when does she do Charlie in? Cos perhaps it will be too late to reveal it or something.

----------


## alan45

Excellent theory. One which would fit in well with this storyline. After all when she dumped the kiddie off Jason was nowhere to be seen. Yes this would push Traceyluv right over the edge. Well done LV

----------


## thestud2k7

god i didnt think of that well done LV

----------


## babyblue

ooohhhh that does sound..it does seem to explain why jason can't seem to place the girl either.

----------


## Kim

He did say he knew the pub Eileen was on about, so did Jason and Charlie go out together on that night, before Charlie met up with that girl?

----------


## Katy

that would actually fit, its something i would never fit about. I cant rememeber what the girl looked like though. The look on Charlie and Tracys face for that matter would have been priceless if its true.

----------


## Abbie

Wow Im amazed that could actaully ture, I mean it does make sense, and would make an interesting storyline.
Now wouldnt its be really amazing if it was true

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

it makes more sense really. because i read inside soap on tuesday that theres a shock twist to the baby plot, 'while jason and sarah have decided to become a family with baby holly and bethany theres a shock instore for jason' but that seems to fit in beter then what i thought.

----------


## Abbie

> it makes more sense really. because i read inside soap on tuesday that theres a shock twist to the baby plot, 'while jason and sarah have decided to become a family with baby holly and bethany theres a shock instore for jason' but that seems to fit in beter then what i thought.


Really? well that is very interesting and would make a far better storyline.

----------


## Cornishbabe

I hadnt thought about the idea of it not being jason's but it kinda fits and would make a far better storyline than jason and sarah making a family.

----------


## Abbie

> I hadnt thought about the idea of it not being jason's but it kinda fits and would make a far better storyline than jason and sarah making a family.


Yer it would, then you have to think about what if jason gets attached and doesnt wnat to say goodbye.

----------


## Cornishbabe

> Originally Posted by Cornishbabe
> 
> 
> I hadnt thought about the idea of it not being jason's but it kinda fits and would make a far better storyline than jason and sarah making a family.
> 
> 
> Yer it would, then you have to think about what if jason gets attached and doesnt wnat to say goodbye.


could you imagine what tracey would do tho!? :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Cornishbabe
> ...


 So do you think she will find out?

----------


## Elsie Tanner

It's a very interesting and plausible idea, but I hope it's not true.

Jason needs some character building rather than just slagging around with Sarah all the time. I want to know what makes him tick rather than him being another part in the latest "big" story.

----------


## Kim

He names her Holly according to soaplife, so it seems that he gets attatched, seeing as he also decides to start a family with her, Sarah and Bethany.

----------


## Cornishbabe

```
So do you think she will find out?
```

yes.yes. yes noone is able to keep secrets in the street

----------


## *funky*monkey*

i never remembered that good theory  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> ```
> So do you think she will find out?
> ```
> 
> yes.yes. yes noone is able to keep secrets in the street


Lol I forgot about that, I love it that secrets are never kept, yet in our own neighbourhods like mine, no one talks to each other.

----------


## Kim

Tonight it seemed like they were setting up the fall out for that theory. One minute it looked like Holly looked more like Charlie, and then, out of the light, she looked more like Jason. Or was it just me?

----------


## CrazyLea

I always think babys look like well.. babys. But that's just me  :Embarrassment: 

But it did seem to be that he was starting to bond with her slightly. "Grandma Eileen" Then quickly correcting himself.. He's gunna love the baby, then she'll be taken away.

----------


## babyblue

they must find the baby momma for all this to unravel. If she didn't want the baby and charlie is off (not that he'd want it anyway) couldn't jason foster the kid? I don't know why but I'd really like him to keep her because it's doing a lot for his character already.

----------


## Ermintrude

It would make a good story if Charlie was stopping  :Smile:

----------


## Em

I think the mother will probably comeback and take the baby back just as Jason gets to love her.

Its a bit predictbale though so i hope not!

----------


## Abbie

I wonder how this stroyline is going to turn out now, Im starting to become more interested in it now.

----------


## shirlene76

> is he in fact not the father, is it actually....Charlie?!
> 
> i seem to remember when he was with Shelly he went out on the pull and got it on with this random girl in a back alley, and he toald her his name was Jasoon Grimshaw! so the girl tracks down the real Jason but only sees Eileen at the front door, and there we are. i would assume that when the social track her down they'll all meet up and she'll be like 'hang on...'. am i right here? i would then assume this would be the final thing to push Tracy over the edge?


Lost Voodoo, Your sluething skills have not let you down, it was confirmed this am on This Morning That Holly's father is indeed Charlie and not Jason - Well done you!!! :Cheer:

----------


## carrie

i thought i read that on here weeks ago! the mother sees a picture of charlie in the paper, proably when the verdict is announced, and realises that Jason is not the father. not sure waht happens then though!

----------


## Abbie

woah been a long time since I have been on this thread, and its seems like its true and last night when I saw that Jason was really happy with Holly I thought about this rumour again and thought how it would make a really good storyline at this point

----------


## LostVoodoo

just as another random guess, is this girl Clare keeps going to see who said she 'lost a baby' Holly's mother by any chance?

----------


## Chloe

> i thought i read that on here weeks ago! the mother sees a picture of charlie in the paper, proably when the verdict is announced, and realises that Jason is not the father. not sure waht happens then though!


This could have implications for Charlie's estate - if Tracy thinks she will inherit as commonlaw wife, Holly's mum could come forward to stake her claim for her daughter.

----------

